# Castration



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Just booked my lovely little boy in for his big boy op  I'm really worried can someone help by giving me information about castration please


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry he will be fine. Look at this http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/male-dog-neutering.html, your vet can also advise you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe check out 'angry vet' on line.....he believes (as do I) that either *** should be older before neutering. Mainly because of the affect of the hormones on the development of the organs, bones, etc. Max was neutered at 18 months (mainly because he started marking everywhere) and is fine. Thinking I will leave Phoebe for a further year as well. She will be one in November.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

HerbieHound said:


> Just booked my lovely little boy in for his big boy op  I'm really worried can someone help by giving me information about castration please


He will be fine, how,old is hernia now? I think Ralph was about one year old, I'd have to have a look at my previous posts. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> He will be fine, how,old is hernia now? I think Ralph was about one year old, I'd have to have a look at my previous posts. X


Haha! Tracey! Typo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Tracey! Typo


Haha - poor herbie!!
That's predictable texting for you! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It tickled me


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

When we had our Lab castrated, he was about 13 months. He looked a bit sorry for himself and a bit groggy from anaesthetic but I slept on the sofa with his bed in the lounge. I also put an old pillow between his hind legs which I had to keep replacing, but I think he knew I was trying to make him more comfortable as he was very affectionate next morning bless him, but he was absolutely fine. OH said I didn't do that for him when he went for his "snip" :violin: lol!


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Tinman said:


> He will be fine, how,old is hernia now? I think Ralph was about one year old, I'd have to have a look at my previous posts. X


Herbie is just over six months old and we've booked him in for the 28th of August so will be just over 7 months


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

HerbieHound said:


> Herbie is just over six months old and we've booked him in for the 28th of August so will be just over 7 months


28th OCTOBER!  he'll be about 7 1/2 months


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've only ever had one boy dog and when Hooch was done I was amazed by how big his balls looked (not what I expected!!) however the swelling went down quite rapidly and they almost totally disappeared. Hooch had to have a lampshade as he was big, but I know others on here have just used onesies - if Herbie is not a determined chewer, I think onesies are much kinder and more comfortable.


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Just had Dougie done a few weeks ago. He was 1 week away from being 7 months old. He had started humping a lot!  After the op he was completely fine, a little sleepy but then seemed himself the rest of evening playing with his ball. I felt so guilty going to collect him but quickly realised he was fine and needn't have worried. I bought a comfy cone so didn't get one from the vet. Unfortunately it was too small so we put pants on him the first night and then got another from the pet shop as he did like to try and chew/lick. I have had to hide all cushions as he was humping them at any chance, obviously hasn't lost the urge despite the loss of important equipment! Removing the cushions has worked  Don't worry, I think it can't be a bad thing doing it before they get too attached!


----------

